# Billing Advice on CPT code 76140 X-ray examination made elsewhere!



## mizz_emoore@yahoo.com (Apr 20, 2016)

I work for an Occupational Medicine Facility and my supervisor approached me today asking if I knew of any ways we could bill for our Providers reading an X-ray for work comp patients prior to us sending the image off for our radiologist to read?? Our physicians view the x-rays prior to us releasing them to our off site radiologist who also interprets the image. I've done some research and have gotten mixed answers. My understanding is that we could bill "76140 X-ray examination made elsewhere" as long as we bill for the technical component and use Modifier 26? Is this true or are there any other ways we could bill for this to avoid any "double dipping" issues with insurance payers? 
Thanks for any advice I can get!


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 20, 2016)

No, you wont be able to bill for your physician to "peek" at the x-ray prior to it being sent to the radiologist for reading. Its included in the E&M. Only the outside radiologist can bill for the interpretation and report if not employed by your office. 

For billing of 76140 you need to meet the 3r's of a consultation. Its meant for a radiologist asking for a second opinion from another radiologist (the other radiologist would be billing the code not the requesting MD). Check out the following link from another thread where this information was taken out of CPT assistant

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/for...-performed-elsewhere-post62915.html#post62915



> CPT code 76140 Consultation on x-ray examination made elsewhere, written report is intended to be used when, for example, Doctor "A" from Sunnydale Hospital sends a radiograph taken at Sunnydale Hospital to Doctor "B" at Goodhope Hospital. Doctor "A" asks Doctor "B" to offer his opinion on the radiograph. Doctor "B" writes a formal report on his interpretation of the radiograph and sends a copy of this report to Doctor "A."
> 
> This code is not intended to be used by physicians within the same institution to reread radiographs taken at that institution. Levels of Service (limited, intermediate, extended, comprehensive) include the "evaluation of appropriate diagnostic tests" which may necessitate the attending physician to personally review the radiographs taken on his patient.


----------



## fkotob (May 20, 2021)

Your majesty, can my doctor bill for interpreting an X-ray or an MRI that is done at an outside facility; however, no radiologist report is made available if my doctor issue a report?


----------

